# do you think Molly looks like a husky mix?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We went to our local pet store the other day and the new owners looked at Molly and said "what a pretty husky mix" then said that she looks very fearful. I do not find that Molly looks like a husky at all and she is not fearful what so ever she just gets a little excited when we bring her to her favorite place. Not sure why but I felt a little insulted! 

do you think she looks like a husky mix?

View attachment 10629


View attachment 10630


View attachment 10631


View attachment 10632


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

>>>> i think they meant husky as in a larger dog.<<<< lol

>>>> don't be insulted when people make off the wall
comments about your dog. what do they about dogs ?"
besides your dog isn't insulted. i was talking to a guy
once that told me he had 2 GSD's. he looked at my dog and said
"he is a German Shepherd isn't he". i replied with a quiet, low voice,
long cadence "ahhh, yes he is". i have a show dog. ROTFL<<<<

>>>>people don't how to read dogs. my dog was in a down/stay
at a country fair. 20' away there were sheep in a pen.
my dog was laying but at full attention. he was looking
at the sheep with his ears up. this lady walked pass and
said "aww, look, he's afraid". i laughed and said "he's ready
to herd". the lady said "no he's afraid". i laughed and turned
around and bought some organic honey.<<<<



Miss Molly May said:


> We went to our local pet store the other day and the new owners looked at Molly and said
> 
> >>>> "what a pretty husky mix" <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with the above. People make stupid comments all the time. Just laugh and continue on with life. And, molly is beautiful


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

You are both right!!  Just brush it off and smile!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Agreed. That petshop owner probably has no clue what he's talking about. Molly is a very pretty girl =]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's the color, so many people don't realize GSD's do not look like Rin Tin Tin..

I get it alot with Masi, first they say "he", then they ask what she's mixed with, or the really off the wall ones, "is she a wolf mix?"


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

People sometimes get confused when they see a different structure or colour than what they consider typical. Working lines are not as common in my area (or I don't see as many) so I could see this response happening if I had a working line. 

Jazz is a black and silver so I get the Husky thing all the time when in fact Bunny who is a blanket back and actually mixed with Husky rarely gets this. To me, Bunny looks way more Husky than Jazz.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May is so beautiful he probably was awestruck!!!!

I can recognise a fair few common breeds but not some of the 'rare' types, so I have learnt to ask what breed the dog is now rather than make assumptions....only cos I do get a bit offended when asked what my Molly is (mixed with).


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> Miss Molly May is so beautiful he probably was awestruck!!!!
> 
> I can recognise a fair few common breeds but not some of the 'rare' types, so I have learnt to ask what breed the dog is now rather than make assumptions....only cos I do get a bit offended when asked what my Molly is (mixed with).


 
Nice to hear from you it has been awhile!!!:hug: Good to hear that I am not the only one who take offence when talking about our fur kids!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Nice to hear from you it has been awhile!!!:hug: Good to hear that I am not the only one who take offence when talking about our fur kids!!


You too! Heck yes I do get offended especially by a lady at the park who has a MAMMOTH GSD puppy and wanted to know if Molly was PART GSD  because she is small and has floppy ears! She then went on to tell me and I quote " well she is kind of cute" ....I wanted to comment on how her two legged child had snot running down her face and was not at all cute :wild:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Both of my working lines GSDs (one blanket black almost looks bicolor but not and the other a dark sable) get the comment "does your dog have some shepherd in it) depending on my read of the person and mood that day, I either explain they are purebreds and about different structure/color or just say "yes" and move on.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> You too! Heck yes I do get offended especially by a lady at the park who has a MAMMOTH GSD puppy and wanted to know if Molly was PART GSD  because she is small and has floppy ears! She then went on to tell me and I quote " well she is kind of cute" ....I wanted to comment on how her two legged child had snot running down her face and was not at all cute :wild:


:rofl::rofl: I almost fell off my chair!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Both of my working lines GSDs (one blanket black almost looks bicolor but not and the other a dark sable) get the comment "does your dog have some shepherd in it) depending on my read of the person and mood that day, I either explain they are purebreds and about different structure/color or just say "yes" and move on.


 
Sorry Marc, I don't want to hijack your thread but just wanted to comment. 

I know I should not be worried by any comments like these but my girl is my pride and joy and whilst she may not be a shining example of the breed, I have waited until my mid-30's to finally own a pb and to me is she perfect!  Anywhoo.....


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> Sorry Marc, I don't want to hijack your thread but just wanted to comment.
> 
> I know I should not be worried by any comments like these but my girl is my pride and joy and whilst she may not be a shining example of the breed, I have waited until my mid-30's to finally own a pb and to me is she perfect!  Anywhoo.....


I think you're Moo looks perfect in everyway!!:wub: I am still up for our trade!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I think you're Moo looks perfect in everyway!!:wub: I am still up for our trade!!


Me too but you can keep your lovely wife OK!!!!!! I'll send Miss Moo and Brad to you anytime!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> Me too but you can keep your lovely wife OK!!!!!! I'll send Miss Moo and Brad to you anytime!


 :nono::nono::nono: I will have to search for our agreement but I think you agreed on a package deal wife and dog.lol...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> :nono::nono::nono: I will have to search for our agreement but I think you agreed on a package deal wife and dog.lol...


 
 :rofl:


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

She has beautiful coloring and I'd be proud of her too.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Magnolia said:


> She has beautiful coloring and I'd be proud of her too.


 
thank you she is my heart and soul!:wub:


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Molly is beautiful!!! 

I can understand you feeling insulted. I have black and silvers and I always have people asking if they're mixed with husky. I also get told that they're not true German Shepherds because they don't have the sloped back. I've also had people comment on how tall my dogs are for German Shepherds and they are within the breed standard. 

Don't you just love these dog experts who walk among us???? lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

No, Molly doesnt look like a husky mix. Does she curl her tail when she is excited? Wolfie curls his tail when he's excited and people sometimes think he's a husky mix if they see him in that state... Like this..


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> No, Molly doesn't look like a husky mix. Does she curl her tail when she is excited? Wolfie curls his tail when he's excited and people sometimes think he's a husky mix if they see him in that state... Like this..


 
Oh Wolfie looks so handsome!!:wub: and yes Molly's tail does curl her tail when she's excited!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some people should just keep their mouths shut so they're not constantly illustrating how ignorant they are, right? We get asked all the time is Shasta is a mix because people have never seen a coated GSD before. Most commonly, people think she's a Chow mix, I assume because of the red ear floofies.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I, too, get that question all the time. As stated previously, unless you have a black and tan, people automatically think it is a mix. Cheyenne is a sable, and I've been asked if she is part wolf, part fox, etc. It was frustrating at first, but I'm kinda used to it now!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I imagine the folks who have blacks get the "is it a lab mix?"...... If its not typical color, then its not a true purebred.
I raised and showed Shelties for over 20 years, the sables always got the "aww, it looks like Lassie" but the ones that cracked me up were" is it mixed with a australian shepherd" for the blue merles, and "is it mixed with a border collie" for the bi blacks.
We had a sable GSD come into the clinic the other day, of course I recognized it, but a "dog expert" kept saying to the owner" what is your dog mixed with, GSD only come in brown/black....... We just smiled and let her go on with her expert babbling.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Or how about when they have a black spot on their tongue and automatically your dog is part CHow, because only Chows have black on their tongues?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Somebody wanted to pet my purebred Husky, Riley May. The only problem is that Riley is a purebred German Shepherd Dog!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Seems, IME, most people are so use to seeing a black and tan GSD they don't realize sable is a recognized color. When I take Virgil places, people question what kind of dog he is... :/ The only thing that bothers me is when they aren't open to the idea that not all GSD are black and tan!!


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

Molly doesn't even slightly resemble a Husky



> Or how about when they have a black spot on their tongue and automatically your dog is part CHow, because only Chows have black on their tongues?


LOL! You too? I had a vet say this once!

I usually get the "WOW your dog is nice looking, what breed is it?" I guess I'm lucky most people I encounter do not assume!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

No, she looks pure Shepherd to me and a beautiful one at that! I was at the dog park the other day and a guy asked me what kind of dog Jenny was. I gave him a look like "are you crazy?" and said German Shepherd. He said she's so small and of course, he had a fat (but nice), very overweight Rhodesian Ridgeback. I said "Gee she's only 6 mos. old!" Some people just speak before they think I guess!


----------

